# eclipse jig, how to make one?



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

Does any one have the instructions for building an eclipse jig or oval jig? I have seen some commercial ones but,they want too much money for them. I think I have seen plans in several magazines through the years but can't locate them. Any one with a idea?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

In series 6 from RWS dvd series, they go over on such a jig. The layout etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bearwood

Here's one that's not to bad in price BUT if you take a hard look at it and the PDF file you can make your your own with a tee-slot bit and some threaded rod..easy.. 
Besure to view the video on the same web page...

Create circles and ellipses with your router using our new Curv Pro™ Cutting System

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ics2/9308 Circle and Ellipse Router Jig b.pdf
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/curvpro.html

JUst for kicks a quick drawing of the jig below ▼
AND
Just for Kicks I did go out in the shop to today to make a set of tee-slot nuts to see If it work right... I did need to change the size to 5/16-18 for the rod because of the size of the shoulder screw I had on hand..

Pocket Holes for the shoulder screws put in with a 1/2" Forstner Bit.
Note the shoulder screw must come to the edge of the tee-nut on the top side so the rod nut can lock down to it,, this will let the rod nut spin on the tee-slot nut...

Tee-Track ▼ besure to check out the sale they have running..
2 for one price....
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5325&filter=tee track

1/2" T-TRACK INTERSECTION KIT
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94919

B/4 you try and make one ,view the great video below..
HOW IT WORKS, see Rocklers video ▼

http://www.rockler.com/video/video.cfm?ID=6&Offerings_ID=17282&TabSelect=Details
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282

user guide for the woodhaven type ▼
http://www.woodhaven.com/pdf/3220.pdf
==========







bearwood said:


> Does any one have the instructions for building an eclipse jig or oval jig? I have seen some commercial ones but,they want too much money for them. I think I have seen plans in several magazines through the years but can't locate them. Any one with a idea?


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Bobj I think I can figure this out thanks to your artwork. Checking out the video as well.
lenny


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> In series 6 from RWS dvd series, they go over on such a jig. The layout etc.



Thanks Hamlin, I don't have the dvd but I might buy it if nothing else works out.
lenny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Lenny

If you make the jig how about a snapshot after you have it made, I would like to see it and I'm sure others may also.. 

Neat way to make a Oval items,table top,mirrors frame, etc

Plus check out the links below...
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/6583-jig-progress.html
http://www.pbs.org/routerworkshop/S600.html
==========



bearwood said:


> Thanks Bobj I think I can figure this out thanks to your artwork. Checking out the video as well.
> lenny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lenny

I did make a set of the tee-slots nuts, just for kicks, you may want to take a look at them..the rod coupling nut will just screw on to the shoulder screws and will let the rod turn free when it's in the slots on the base of the jig........plus the Allen set screw in the tee-nut will lock the tee-nut in place on the base part of the jig..

Hope it helps ...

http://www.routerforums.com/66565-post3.html


==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

you're welcome Lenny.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't have any plans for making one but have made a couple in the past. All it requires is a square or circle in the centre with dovetail slots cut at 90 degrees to each other. Make two dovetail sliders to fit these slots and insert screws into the top of each one. To these attach an arm with a few holes drilled in for pivot points to adjust the diameter. On the other end of the arm attach the router. I made a router plate to fit the base of mine and then screwed this to the arm to allow more adjustment. Fix the centre base to the material by screwing or double sided tape and adjust the pivot holes or router mounting to give the desired daimeter. I made the centre piece out of MDF and the sliders out of beech along with the arm. I have used this method and jig for around five years now and it still works perfectly. Hope this helps you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

That's great how about a snapshot or two I sure would like to see it like 

=========



mailee said:


> I don't have any plans for making one but have made a couple in the past. All it requires is a square or circle in the centre with dovetail slots cut at 90 degrees to each other. Make two dovetail sliders to fit these slots and insert screws into the top of each one. To these attach an arm with a few holes drilled in for pivot points to adjust the diameter. On the other end of the arm attach the router. I made a router plate to fit the base of mine and then screwed this to the arm to allow more adjustment. Fix the centre base to the material by screwing or double sided tape and adjust the pivot holes or router mounting to give the desired daimeter. I made the centre piece out of MDF and the sliders out of beech along with the arm. I have used this method and jig for around five years now and it still works perfectly. Hope this helps you.


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

wow..really appriciate the quick reply and all the work you put into it. Thanks a lot. I can't figure if you made the t-slot nuts or if you bought them somewhere. if you made them, nice job but, i don't do metalwork. if you purchased them, please advise where?
thanks again it helps a lot to have the photos and the sourse. you are a true woodworker. nice to know you
lenny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lenny

Got a double post,not sure why but I pulled this one..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

]Hi Lenny

You'er Welcome 

I do try and use stuff that any one can pickup,, the tee-slot nuts are from Rockler, I just did a bit on rework on them..
That's the neat thing about Alum.it can be worked like wood almost, I do like to make jigs and when I took a hard look at this one I said I could save some one about 60.oo bucks if they can make there own..like I going to do, I just need to pickup some more 5/16" threaded rod and some tee-track...and I will have it done...

I do have many circle jigs but I don't have a Oval one,till now..

Just a note**** the shoulder screw maybe hard to find for some but many lawn mowers have them as well as gas power equipment repair shops, that one can pickup for a song at a lawn mower repair shop or a hardware that repair gas power equipment out of the junk screw box they all have..

It's one of the key items to get the jig to work.. 

I was going to use rod coupling nuts but I had some hvy.wall Alum.tubing and I said that wil do the job just fine... 



====
[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Mailee, Going to woodworking show this weekend and see the comercial one for a decent price. If I still can't find one, your ideas and bobj3s' will help me try and make one.
lenny


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I haven't managed to get a picure of my jig yet but here is a quick sketch I made of it on the computer. Hope you can understand the principle of it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks mailee

I like it , what program did you use to sketch it out (CAD ? ) ?

In the dovetail slot, are you using a PEN nut or what type of fastners are you using to lock the dovetail in place..
What size of dovetail bit are you using. ?


========


mailee said:


> I haven't managed to get a picure of my jig yet but here is a quick sketch I made of it on the computer. Hope you can understand the principle of it.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Bob and thanks. It is drawn in Sketchup I always use this programme for my designs, very easy to use. The dovetail slides are not locked in place but free to slide. On my own jig I just drove woodscrews into hardwood dovetail blocks. (basic and simple) it works a treat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks mailee

Can't wait to see a snapshot of the jig 

" Sketchup " = ?? Goggle Sketchup ??

See below, to see if I got this right ?

=============


mailee said:


> Hi Bob and thanks. It is drawn in Sketchup I always use this programme for my designs, very easy to use. The dovetail slides are not locked in place but free to slide. On my own jig I just drove woodscrews into hardwood dovetail blocks. (basic and simple) it works a treat.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here is a big oval jig*

I needed to make much bigger ovals so the little base in the center method would not work for me. Woodhaven parts are rock solid or you can purchase an oval kit from them for almost any size range. I have jigs for different sizes and a fixture for really small ovals that uses a disc sander. They all work on the same theory as the other great posts in this thread. 

Rockler makes an oval jig:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282

I prefer woodhaven parts and jigs because everything is interchangeable!:

http://www.woodhaven.com/Category.asp?Id=33


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Nickao65


http://woodhaven.com/ProductDetail.asp?Id=2097
http://woodhaven.com/ProductDetail.asp?Id=2098
http://woodhaven.com/ProductDetail.asp?Id=664


===========


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well Bob here as peomised are some pictures of my ellipse jig. Excuse the state of it as it hasn't been used for a while. I did have three made but have mislaid the other two after having moved shop in the past. 
I have taken a close up of the dovetail detail for you to see how it works. The baseplate on this one is actually made out of HD chipboard although my otheres were made out of MDF. I used a rail from a shelving unit as the arm on this one as it gave me an infinite adjustment of the size of ellipse I can cut. I will have to make a new one when I get time and I think I will make it to fit my larger router this time. 
Yes you are correct on both counts Bob, it is Google Sketchup and the sliders do work that way. As you state the closer the sliders are together the smaller the oval. I have cut quite a lot of coffee table tops with this jig along with mirror surrounds and it has proved very handy in the past. I may make the next version out of laminate so it will outlast me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks mailee

That's neat way to get the job done... I LIKE it 

I always go just a bit over board and your way is the easy way ,just about anyone can make one.. 
Well I'm off to the shop to make one but I think I may make the dovetails just a bit wider here I go again making something easy a bit harder LOL LOL 

Thanks again for the snapshots 


============





mailee said:


> Well Bob here as peomised are some pictures of my ellipse jig. Excuse the state of it as it hasn't been used for a while. I did have three made but have mislaid the other two after having moved shop in the past.
> I have taken a close up of the dovetail detail for you to see how it works. The baseplate on this one is actually made out of HD chipboard although my otheres were made out of MDF. I used a rail from a shelving unit as the arm on this one as it gave me an infinite adjustment of the size of ellipse I can cut. I will have to make a new one when I get time and I think I will make it to fit my larger router this time.
> Yes you are correct on both counts Bob, it is Google Sketchup and the sliders do work that way. As you state the closer the sliders are together the smaller the oval. I have cut quite a lot of coffee table tops with this jig along with mirror surrounds and it has proved very handy in the past. I may make the next version out of laminate so it will outlast me.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Is there someplace on the internet where I can see one of these things work?
George II


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi George II
Go to Rockler.com they have a neat movie of their ellipse jig in action.

steveo


----------



## woodbear (Feb 10, 2008)

You talked me out of even looking at these jigs at the wood show(if they have any to show). I built your design and after a little adjustment, it worked fine. Unfortunatly my base was not so solid, mdf, it split as i was removing it from the projet but I finished the sign blank I was making before it broke. I'll make a new one, more sturdy at a later date. Thenks again mailee.
lenny


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey no problem Lenney. After all that is what we are here for isn't it?  Glad you found it useful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Update I got one of the Rockler eclipse jig and it's a great little jig,,,Now I can see how they made it,,,and it's not to bad at all,,some tee-track bolts with 1/8" holes drilled in them for brass pins to slip into...it's a wide dovetail type slot that it moves in....I did rework the jig just a bit so I could use the OP 1 1/2" brass guide so I can just drop the router on the jig and use it without the cord getting all wound up.and I don't need to screw it to the base of the router and I can use it with any router, it comes with holes for the PC routers but that's it..
I did make a pointer pin so can drive in a small nail ( hole) then just plunge the router in that hole so I have a starting point... right on the line.

If any one wants to look at the parts for the jig just ask and I will take some snapshots and post them ,if you have one of the OP circle jigs it would be a easy rework to let you use it for (eclipse/Oval frames )....

==========


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I ,for one, would love to see it.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## faulknert (Feb 21, 2008)

Wood Central will show you how to draw an elipse. May help


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Just a Update I got one of the Rockler eclipse jig and it's a great little jig,,,Now I can see how they made it,,,and it's not to bad at all,,some tee-track bolts with 1/8" holes drilled in them for brass pins to slip into...it's a wide dovetail type slot that it moves in....I did rework the jig just a bit so I could use the OP 1 1/2" brass guide so I can just drop the router on the jig and use it without the cord getting all wound up.and I don't need to screw it to the base of the router and I can use it with any router, it comes with holes for the PC routers but that's it..
> I did make a pointer pin so can drive in a small nail ( hole) then just plunge the router in that hole so I have a starting point... right on the line.
> 
> If any one wants to look at the parts for the jig just ask and I will take some snapshots and post them ,if you have one of the OP circle jigs it would be a easy rework to let you use it for (eclipse/Oval frames )....
> ...


Please do Bj.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some snapshots of the Rockler Jig , so others can make one like it or use some of it on the one they now have...

Just a bit of 3/4" thick plastic/(hardwood) for the sq.base ( X ) and some 3/8" thick plastic or some hardwood for both parts for the dovetail sliders and you can have one with just a little bit of money and time.. 

Note the support block under the base of the router,this is a must to keep the jig from poping out of the dovetail sliders in the cross block...

One more small note, the dovetails must move real free, I used some Graphite to get them to move free...you can also make a bigger base frame ( X frame) if you want to make bigger Circles/Ovals and use the same router jig...

I'm amazed how well this jig works it's almost magic,,  for both jobs, Circles and Ovals......you can make a big Ova/Circle and make one or two more smaller ones by just moving the jig knobs, just a bit..and moving the router in..

Laying Out An Ellipse
http://benchnotes.com/Laying%20out%20an%20oval/laving_out_an_oval.htm
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/A_Jig_for_Drawing_or_Cutting_Ellipses.html


OP type below
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=JIGS--&product=J015

===========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent BJ....

Thanks,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots I didn't post last time ,,, ran out of room  on the 1st.Post..

Bit I used for this test cut in the junk PB / CB ... see below...

NOTE******You don't need to screw the plate down to the stock you can use 3M double sided carpet tape to hold it into place, don't go cheap on the tape, use the good stuff with fiber-glass in the tape, you don't want the plate to move at all once it's down...doing this way the center part can be used for a wall plate,display stand,drawer front,house sign backing,sign for the shop,etc. 


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=103182&d=20&b=1

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=20&p=1

==============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JUst one or two more snapshots 



==========


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Bj,
do those T-Nuts just set on the pins (after they are positioned and tightened) and gravity holds it all together?

steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi steveo

You got it Steve 

The tee-bolts have a 5/32" hole in them and the brass pins that stick out of the dovetail sliders just sit on the them and once you have it set you just tighten the black plastic knobs down and it set to go to work once you drop the router on the jig and the weight of the router and gravity holds it all down it in place, it works so well you don't need to hang on to the router...I found out you can let go of the router and just move out of the way of the long end of the jig when it comes around,, slick jig 


=========




steveo said:


> Bj,
> do those T-Nuts just set on the pins (after they are positioned and tightened) and gravity holds it all together?
> 
> steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I got the picture frame done  some 1/8" MDF and some 1/8" plastic...


=====


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Well I got the picture frame done  some 1/8" MDF and some 1/8" plastic...
> 
> I hung me in the shop that seem like a good place to hang me ...
> The picture is a old one of me and my stock car, way back when..
> ...


I love it; famous-race-car-driver !! (Or was it notorious?)
steveo


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi steveo

I think you'er right,,, 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasputin
========


----------

